
Remote meetings are fundamentally broken – let's fix them - genevpd
https://www.meetter.app/whitepaper
======
genevpd
Just curious what you folks think about the idea.

Meetter has been in early access for the last year with a small number of
users, and now we’re ready to open it up to new users. Most users report that
Meetter saves them more than 8 hours per month on. Think of it like getting an
extra two weeks off each year.

------
NamasteYL
Great app!!!

